# Thumb stick.



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Fellas,

I am thinking of making the most basic of sticks "a one piece thumb stick" Looking through books and from pieces I have picked up and photos I have seen I was wondering what the proper way of finishing the "Y" tops is? Do you just cut the tops square and leave them flat or do I round over the tops? I must admit that I prefer the look of the tops rounded over but I have read or heard this is 'frowned upon ' in some circles (I think it may have been in stick dressing competitions) but I stand to be corrected. Cheers. N.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Make it the way you like it, who cares what anybody else thinks. Maybe you will start a new trend.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Agree with Rodnogdog- it's yor stic make it how you like.
yes it's the purists who make sticks for competitition have specific rules to just about cover everything. My favourite walking thumb stick is a natural one made from a Dog Rose ( prickles removed)


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

As has been said the only rule Is make a stick you would like to have.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I've made a few, some rounded over, some left flat top, some two pieces some one. Love them all. There is no right way or wrong. They will make a great addition to your collection of users.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

got to agree do it the way you like

.I make both some cut straight some rounded .I have a natural thumb stick now from hazel and in the process of capping the ends with rams horn . also made some from apple wood and water buffalo horn but I do search for the natural fork in a hazel and there difficult to find .

Competitions sticks are a different breed and have strict criteria to work to and you have to conform to these if you want to have any chance in a competition with the standards being very high


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know about rules. I agree with the others. Its your stick. Make it how you like.

If it was me, just leaving the ends square would look unfinished. I'd round them over or cap them like cobalt mentioned.

Rodney


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

You know, when the first guy who made the first thumb-stick and showed it to his buddies they said, "Well, that's not a proper stick at all is it? You've put a silly fork on top of it." And so it goes, ya can't make everyone happy so make yourself happy I say.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Hahaha, I feel a bit of a fool now, of course I won't be showing any sticks so I shall take your advice and do it my way. (there's a song in there somewhere) I never even thought about capping wood with horn! Thanks alot fellas! N.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few thumb sticks in the making

the ntural one piece thumb stick is being capped with rams horn have yet to give it its final trim back then polish it .

A couple of flowering cherry toppers will cap them with buffalo horn also a couple of hazel thumb stick toppers will see if i can mount them

One bufflo horn humb stick needing its final polish when i get time


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Cheers, thanks for sharing, looking at the hazel before it's dressed you would never realise some of the colours and patterns that start to show through. N.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

managing to get bits done on the thumb stick

This one is a natural thumb stick with the ends being capped with rams horn . It just needs tweaking .I will use glops system to sand the capping down to get a good smooth finish then a good polishing should finish it off

I may add some buffalo horn on the stick where the palm of the hand rests its slightly swollen there but its comfortable in the palm so a bit of polish shaped horn should enhance the looks ? And cover up where it had another branch coming out

will see how it goes


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

It's a beautiful stick in the making cobalt, I haven't tried finishing the wooden forks with anything but I have seen sticks done and it makes for a better finish. Obviously when you have horn caps they will be rounded off I would have thought? N.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

started polishing the rams horn need some more polishing compound to finish it off













.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's looking good. What is that nice woodwork the stick was sitting on in the first set of pictures?

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The wood is a hardwood from africa , the name slips my mind at the moment i will look it up.

This is used quite a bit to make croquet mallets its hard ,durable the croquet mallets have just been treated with Danish oil ready for the croquet season to start hence the reason for them sitting on the bench.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Talking of polishing compound, for info. and the lengths that competition entrants go to to achieve the glass like finish they require I was talked through it by an experienced maker - After the shank has been fully straightened the the N'th degree and all the nodes of small side shoots taken down to achieve a shank with no Bumps when a hand is run down it, the first coat of varnish is applied.

When dry this coat is rubbed down the length of the shank is the inspected for any shiny areas - this indicates a hollow where varnish has collected, another coat is applied, and rubbed down and inspected for hollows, this is repeated until inspection shows a completely matt finish, ie the hollows are all filled with varnish.

a further 3 finish coats are then applied (full drying between coats) a fina light rub down with 400 grit paper and the polished using a rag soaked in T-cut. This process can take as many as 15 coats, the resulting shank is amazing, this was explained by Terry Moss who has been one of the top stickmakers in the UK for many years.

Note this process is predominantly done on shank with "bark on"therefore extra care is required not to damage or mark the bark


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

When joining two materials together you must get the two surfaces as flat as possible. Use masking tape to protect the bark and glue together. File down to make a good joint. Sand the cap, working with grades right down to the finest. For polishing up you can use Brasso, Tcut, even cigarette ash, anything with a slight abrasive will bring up the shine. Dave


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

That's something I've not heard of gloop. but exhibition stickmaking is in a class of its own very competitive and a amazing amount of time spent in getting the detail right.

The lengths exhibition go to just get every detail correct is borderline obsessive but got to admit there incredibly outstanding

But to do this with bark on without damaging the bark you must have a light hand and a lot of patience


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

finished the rams horn

oiled the shank maybe polish the shank lightly probably keep this for my own use the comfortable to walk with

had a good day cut 25 shanks for seasoning whilst walking in the woods bright sunny day cool

so plenty to go at over the next few years


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I always walk with a stick and find the thumb stick to be very supportive and comfortable too. N.


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

I think Stick Makers in the UK are quite lucky to have so many Sick Making clubs that they can go to, to improve their Stick making skills. They also have a guild of Stick makers thebsg.org.uk well worth a look at their web site.

I help dozens of people with their Stick making as I go to Game and Craft Fairs around East Anglia. So take your sticks and any questions to your local club and who knows you could all become border line obsessive. Dave


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

stickwithdave said:


> I think Stick Makers in the UK are quite lucky to have so many Sick Making clubs that they can go to, to improve their Stick making skills. They also have a guild of Stick makers thebsg.org.uk well worth a look at their web site.
> 
> I help dozens of people with their Stick making as I go to Game and Craft Fairs around East Anglia. So take your sticks and any questions to your local club and who knows you could all become border line obsessive. Dave


I agree! We do not have the access to the resources you in the UK do. We have carving clubs, most of which have a few stick makers in them. I wish we had the shops you have for stick making supplies. I also encourage anyone new to carving to try and find a group. Even if it is a bit of a drive to get to one.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

As well as attending carving/stick making clubs its also worth attending game and crafts fairs as stick with dave mentioned .Its quite unbeliveable the quality of stickmakers out there .There a friendly bunch and the competions available to enter at these venuse is pretty amazing .This months stick making magazine there is 4 pages of shows etc. for people to enter and how many different classes in each show I am not sure but there's a class for most types of sticks.

There's a good article on making a trout handle walking stick with a pattern inside this months magazine and tips on making it.

A member of the local stick making club has won the British UK stick making champion with another member a judge at some of the shows . so there's a wealth of advice hints and tips available at theses type of clubs.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Agree we are lucky in the UK with Stick Clubs, Country and Game fairs practically one every month up and down the country and all with a stick making exhibition and equipment, materials sales area.


----------

